# Game 13: Hornets @ Warriors



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 28th, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*New Orleans Hornets (6-6)* @ *Golden State Warriors (9-6)*


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (17.0 PPG - 6.8 APG - 5.7 RPG)
SG - JR Smith (13.5 PPG - 2.9 RPG - 2.0 APG)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (7.3 PPG - 2.6 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - David West (16.3 PPG - 7.4 RPG - 1.8 APG)
C - PJ Brown (11.2 PPG - 8.4 RPG - 1.3 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton (14.2 PPG - 4.1 APG - 2.9 RPG)
SF - Desmond Mason (7.2 PPG - 3.3 RPG)
G/F - Kirk Snyder (6.4 PPG - 2.9 RPG - 2.3 APG)
SF - Rasual Butler (3.0 PPG - 1.4 RPG)
F - Brandon Bass (2.4 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (2.0 PPG - 1.7 RPG)
SG - Arvydas Macijauskas (1.5 PPG - 0.5 RPG)
*C - Chris Andersen (6.2 PPG - 6.9 RPG - 1.3 BLK)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Baron Davis
SG - Jason Richardson
SF - Mike Dunleavy
PF - Troy Murphy
C - Adonal Foyle 

*Reserves:*

G - Derek Fisher
PF - Ike Diogu
C - Andris Biedrins
PG - Aaron Miles
F - Zarko Cabarkapa
G/F - Calbert Cheaney
F/C - Chris Taft
*G/F - Mickael Pietrus



Pretty interesting matchup. Baron Davis faces off against his former team, who's playing some damn good ball right now. Golden State likes to play up tempo and loves to shoot threes, so the Hornets don't need to get caught up in a fast pace and play for a shoot-out. Should be a fun and exciting game, and hopefully the Hornets will top .500 after tomorrow night.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I expect a tought one, Paul and West are our key players tomorrow


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I expect a tought one, Paul and West are our key players tomorrow


Yes, Paul and West will be key. I would also like to see more out of Nachbar. Go Hornets!! :banana:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmmm anyone else things Baron gives Paul a lesson he wont forget?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hmmm anyone else things Baron gives Paul a lesson he wont forget?


I don't think so. But I know he will try hard. I don't think Baron will give him any more of a lesson than AI did last Monday.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't think so. But I know he will try hard. I don't think Baron will give him any more of a lesson than AI did last Monday.


That was a pretty decent lesson...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> That was a pretty decent lesson...



Yes it was! :laugh:

Jsimo12, were you born and raised in Baton Rouge?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes it was! :laugh:
> 
> Jsimo12, were you born and raised in Baton Rouge?


No I just go to LSU now. Im originally from both Covington and Lafayette...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> No I just go to LSU now. Im originally from both Covington and Lafayette...


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If Baron Davis decides to attack the basket and post Paul up he could teach him a lesson, but not if he decides to play perimeter ball and shoot 10 3 pointers and make 3 of them.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

well the hornets have been playing well as of late.. i'd like to see them get a game over .500 tonight.. that would be nice. need another big game from paul and west. j.r. and desmond need to start playin well also.. it's winnable if they put together a complete game tonight.. good luck to both teams..


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want Paul to teach Baron a lesson so bad!
You know, after Baron called the Hornets "losers" I started to hate him....
And he was my favorite player


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I want Paul to teach Baron a lesson so bad!
> You know, after Baron called the Hornets "losers" I started to hate him....
> And he was my favorite player


supermati when I saw your post I couldn't log in fast enough. Don't EEEVEN get me started on my dislike for Baron!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Baron Davis is dunking on us like we are a glass of milk and he's a big ole donut...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Baron Davis is dunking on us like we are a glass of milk and he's a big ole donut...


He's mad because Chris "The Birdman" Andersen is dunking! LOL! He don't want nobody showing off but him. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandon Bass and Ike Diogu are checking eachother. I find these players to be almost identical in skillset and athleticism...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jsimo time to change your sig, Bass scored, hehe


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> Jsimo time to change your sig, Bass scored, hehe


Haha just as I read that he dropped in another deuce! I usually wait until the end of the game though :wink:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Baron picks up his 3rd foul...thats key...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Hornets are keeping it close on the road and may walk away with another West Coast win. It looks like rebounds are keeping the Warriors in this game as they are not shooting worth a darn. This sure is one low scoring game so far.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Baron picks up his 3rd foul...thats key...


Yep! PJ has 3 also. Did you see CP3 had Fisher on his butt just now?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And someone needs to contain Troy Murphy. He has a double double already. JR is 1-10!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> And someone needs to contain Troy Murphy. He has a double double already. JR is 1-10!


Yup, JR needs to contain himslef a little bit more


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Get Bass back in the game!


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Golden State is running away with this one right now. 76-61 with 1:15 left in the third.

The Hornets have to find away to stop Derek Fisher and his corner three's. 4-4 from three point land today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ballin101 said:


> Golden State is running away with this one right now. 76-61 with 1:15 left in the third.
> 
> The Hornets have to find away to stop Derek Fisher and his corner three's. 4-4 from three point land today.


I was getting ready to come type the same thing about the Warriors running away with it. 

In the words of Florida Evans..."D*MN, D*MN, D*MN!!!!" :laugh: 

J.R. hasn't been doing anything, Desmond is a better dunker than shooter. Why hasn't he been trying to get into the lane? And Nachbar has gotten soft since he got married this past off season. :curse:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I was getting ready to come type the same thing about the Warriors running away with it.
> 
> In the words of Florida Evans..."D*MN, D*MN, D*MN!!!!" :laugh:
> 
> J.R. hasn't been doing anything, Desmond is a better dunker than shooter. Why hasn't he been trying to get into the lane? And Nachbar has gotten soft since he got married this past off season. :curse:


You think Nachbar was "hard" before his marriage? Puhlease! 

Get Bass in the game! He's a beast!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> You think Nachbar was "hard" before his marriage? Puhlease!
> 
> Get Bass in the game! He's a beast!


Well of course he wasn't "hard" but he was a little better than he has been as of lately. You know what I mean Jsimo12! :biggrin: And I don't see much of Bass being beasty either! Ok, he's got his 4 points tonight but ummm...hopefully he can get beastier in these last 8 minutes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What happened to West?


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Game over. 97-77 with 1:22 to go in the 4th. Golden State with another blowout victory.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Great job on the game thread, keep it up.


----------

